# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## celica_pete21

Anyone else on it? Is this not the best game in a long time?!!!

I just got Halo: Reach 2 months ago and I loved it, I think it's going to be extremely hard to pull me away from Black Ops for a while. lol Everything about it rocks. The story, Multiplayer, and ZOMBIES!  I love the zombie modes that are available to keep things interesting.

I think the music in this is also great. Logging into multiplayer the music kind of reminds me of some Steve Jablonsky (Transformers) composed music. It just has this epic type feeling to it. And the Zombie music sounds so much like Halloween, but it's so perfect.

What are you thoughts? Because I know I've heard a lot of people actually complain about the game. My only complaint is so far it's been hard to get online with 4 people partied up or more. It might be their servers and the fact that over 3 million people are online, but that's my only complaint. I've actually heard a lot of people complain because it wasn't infinity ward and they do not like the company change... but apparently they aren't fans enough to know this is how it goes. lol


----------



## fitzwaddle

My only complaint thus far is that my son is hogging all the play time. :rant:

Well, and the footsteps and some weapons sound kind of strange. Have only played an hour or so so far though.


----------



## celica_pete21

Id say my favorite thing is the BASS! 

Play the zombies, and when you get the chance to grab the nuke bomb at some point make sure your surround sound is up, because that bass will rattle your insides for sure. I love anytime where it's like the bass vibrates the inside of my rib cage... :T


----------



## DaRoza

My one complaint is that the game is short (single player) other than that its all great.


----------



## Daddy

the single player is short. But if you have xbox live then its endless.


----------



## FlashJim

I'm considering getting this for Christmas. All of my friends already have it. Yes, a bunch of 40-somethings take off work the day a game comes out. It's pathetic.


----------



## Moonfly

celica_pete21 said:


> Id say my favorite thing is the BASS!
> 
> Play the zombies, and when you get the chance to grab the nuke bomb at some point make sure your surround sound is up, because that bass will rattle your insides for sure. I love anytime where it's like the bass vibrates the inside of my rib cage... :T


For some reason its the bass on that quick beat when a level ends/begins that I really like. No that deep, but it seems a bit of a sweet spot.


----------



## CompguyRG

I played at a friends house this weekend. Gameplay is a blast.

2 complaints. 1 - No co-op campaign mode. 2 - Severe disadvantage when on a system as a guest. If I bought the game, I would have all my stats and whatnot at home, but I couldn't be in the same room as a friend, I'd be forced to play at my house via xbox live. The basic guns are a pain to shoot compared to those nice ones with benefits.


----------



## celica_pete21

CompguyRG said:


> I played at a friends house this weekend. Gameplay is a blast.
> 
> 2 complaints. 1 - No co-op campaign mode. 2 - Severe disadvantage when on a system as a guest. If I bought the game, I would have all my stats and whatnot at home, but I couldn't be in the same room as a friend, I'd be forced to play at my house via xbox live. The basic guns are a pain to shoot compared to those nice ones with benefits.


I'm not sure I follow what you mean? If you were to recover your gamertag at your friend's house, you would have all of your saved data. Or if your friend did the same at your house. You don't necessarily have to play as a "guest", just recover the gamerag and you're golden! :T

The disadvantage I find playing 2 or more to an xbox is it's SO hard to do good. My friend and I do not do split screen anymore. We bring two xboxes and tvs together and link up LIVE and play on our own screen. I'm even on a 110" screen, and it's still hard because you have someone moving below you... And you never know what sounds are coming from who's screen. lol


----------



## fitzwaddle

celica_pete21 said:


> The disadvantage I find playing 2 or more to an xbox is it's SO hard to do good.


Plus every is 1/2 as big, does make it difficult.


----------



## steiny93

for the guest deal; if i'm not mistaken I believe you can transport your profile on a usb drive. if it doesn't work on a usb drive spend the $12 and get a memory unit

you can put your profile on it and it can go with you; otherwise you can do the recover gamertag solution


----------



## Moonfly

Just an FYI, the memory unit doesnt work in the new slim console. I know because I had one I used to use for transporting my profile and now I cant


----------



## steiny93

then doesn't the slim support movement of the profile via a usb thumb drive? I recall awhile ago with one of the dashboard patches went out there was some chatter about how what was supported via usb changed, i thought it was regarding the profile


----------



## steiny93

did a quick search found this
http://www.ehow.com/how_6811125_recover-profile-usb-flash-drive.html

my guess is that you need to recover the tag to the usb then it willl be accessable from the usb drive to the xbox

for the mu's you could just copy the tag over to the mu from the xbox; but maybe they changed something


----------



## Moonfly

All xbox consoles support a USB memory stick, and you can freely move your profile from console to stick and back at will, and just run your profile from your memory stick all the time if you wish. The slim console doesnt have the slot for the official memory unit, therefore you cant use it, not because it wouldnt be compatible, but simply as there is no slot for a memory unit in the slim console.

I used to keep my profile on my memory unit at all times, but had to move it to my old hard drive before I transferred all my info to the new slim HDD. I am going to buy a USB stick though. When I go to my friends house, we play COD, and even if we only play on one persons profile, I can take my wireless mike and chat online in party chat or games even though I'm not in game.

On a side note with chat, if you bought kinect, and enable game chat via kinect, the kinect mic will work as a mic for everyone in room.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I am way behind this year because I haven't even started this one. Think I'll do it this weekend after a few system tweaks and changes.


----------



## Moonfly

Ive nailed it the last couple weeks, and to be honest Ive had enough. The online gameplay is just too random for me and it drives me absolutely nuts.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'm sure it will be fun for a little while at least.


----------



## Moonfly

Most people love it.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Started it finally, sure is different playing on the 110" screen. The motion sickness sure sets in fast!


----------



## Moonfly

You should try the over the shoulder cam when you run in Gears of War :devil:


----------



## Dale Rasco

I don't know what's worse Dan, that you would mention it, or that I am definitely going to try it tonight when I get home. :dizzy:


----------



## fitzwaddle

I'd be making a lot better progress on my HT if it wasn't for this stupid game. :rubeyes:


----------



## FlashJim

No one got this for me for Christmas, so I ordered it from Amazon today for $40 shipped. It'll be here Wednesday. I'm off Thursday and Friday. Woohoo!


----------



## BrianAbington

I'm about 3 levels away from the end of the game. I love the 1960's espionage storyline that is loosely based in reality.

Very good story line and graphics and sound are pretty good.


----------



## fitzwaddle

SQCherokee said:


> I'm about 3 levels away from the end of the game. I love the 1960's espionage storyline that is loosely based in reality.


Wait - there's a single player mode? ;-)


----------



## hyghwayman

During a recent game of Team Deathmatch on Cracked (my favorite map - still :T), In the pregame lobby I heard the grumbles of how this map suxs addle: but couldn't resist and voted for it . Our team consisted of GenkiElite, zion814, Marine341, Hornblas, trebleman and myself (hyghwayman). Early into the game we lost the lead but never gave up and kept it close, until.......9,700 with 2:47min left in the game!

Below you'll see the war from my point of view, it's in three parts due to 30sec. cap on saved clips!


The beginning - Kills 3 and 4 = Spy Plane and Sam Turret, now must stay alive until kill #6 :help:​



 
The middle - kill #6 = Sentry Gun - Now I need to find a safe place to call in my :scratch:​



 
The end - Must find a good spot to set up Sentry Gun before game is over, time is running out fast :yikes:​


----------

